# Meta Tags for search engines



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey guys, just reviewing what meta tags to code into my site.

Any ideas what keywords you use?  Any common ground words, yknow.. like t-shirt.... etc?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ShadowDragon said:


> Hey guys, just reviewing what meta tags to code into my site.
> 
> Any ideas what keywords you use?  Any common ground words, yknow.. like t-shirt.... etc?


You should focus on the keywords that are specific to what you sell.

Sure you can put t-shirt in there, but the focus should be on your niche.

Meta Keywords aren't super important anyway, but they are good to have.

The more specific the better.


----------



## edski (May 3, 2007)

ShadowDragon, I had to enter my keywords for the meta tag a few weeks ago. I sell union made shirts. So i entered words like "union shirts" , "union t-shirts" , etc. may take a couple months for the clicks to start rolling in, but they will. good luck! - Edski.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

edski said:


> ShadowDragon, I had to enter my keywords for the meta tag a few weeks ago. I sell union made shirts. So i entered words like "union shirts" , "union t-shirts" , etc. may take a couple months for the clicks to start rolling in, but they will. good luck! - Edski.


Exactly. What each person puts in the meta tags will be different depending on what business niche they are in.

You may also want to use some keyword tools to help you figure out which keywords to target. Tools like the Overture keyword suggestion tool:

Keyword Selector Tool

I wouldn't get too hung up on Meta Keywords though as they won't drive a lot of traffic to your site by themselves.

Here are some good tips (from Google) to help your site rank better:
Webmaster Help Center - Webmaster Guidelines

Quick hint...pay close attention to the Design and Content guidelines. Like this one:



Google.com said:


> Make sure that your TITLE tags and ALT attributes are descriptive and accurate.


----------



## aspen (Aug 1, 2007)

Meta tags are mostly not used anymore. You're better off spending time optimizing your content, removing technical search engine hurdles, working on link building with optiminal anchor text, and making sure you have good internal site architecture.


----------

